
Facebook Technical Study Guide - mrharrison
http://popsnip.com/topic/294/Facebook-Technical-Interview
======
soham
You could also have a structured course on interviewing like we run:
[http://InterviewKickstart.com](http://InterviewKickstart.com)

------
nicothyun
Thanks for this. This looks interesting.

